# ComboBox Sperren



## valeripf (29. November 2013)

Hi 
gibst es Möglichkeit UserForm

1 Comobox1 und Combobox2 ensperren erst wen Textbox1 wert eigegeben ist
2 TextBox2 Ensperren wenn erst  Textbox1 wert  eingegeben ist


----------



## tombe (29. November 2013)

Natürlich ist das möglich.

Dazu musst du zuerst in den Eigenschaften der ComboBox1, ComboBox2 und TextBox2 die Eigenschaft ENABLED auf den Wert FALSE setzen. Dadurch können sie nicht mehr bearbeitet werden.

Dann gibst du im CHANGE-Ereignis der TextBox1 folgenden Code ein:


```
Private Sub TextBox1_Change()

    If Len(TextBox1) <> 0 Then
        ComboBox1.Enabled = True
        ComboBox2.Enabled = True
        TextBox2.Enabled = True
    Else
        ComboBox1.Enabled = False
        ComboBox2.Enabled = False
        TextBox2.Enabled = False
    End If

End Sub
```

Hiermit wird immer wenn sich der Inhalt der TextBox1 ändert geprüft ob die Textlänge gleich oder ungleich 0 ist.

Ich deute einfach mal "Wert" so das du damit eine beliebige Eingabe meinst! Wenn du einen bestimmten Wert meinst, muss natürlich darauf geprüft werden!


----------



## valeripf (29. November 2013)

nein nein Past schön

DANKE ;-) tombe ;-)


----------

